# Samba Max Connections Problem?

## humbletech99

Hi,

 I've got a samba machine that I can't access, it gives the following error:

```
No more connections can be made to this remote computer at this time because

there are already as many connections as the computer can accept.

```

I am familiar with samba and the smb.conf having used it for some years. I have only ever seen this error come out of a windows file sharing box, not a linux one!

The service is working, there are a lot of clients connected (probably not more than 10-20 at the moment) but I can't see why this is happening. I've gone through the smb.conf and there is no statement regarding the max number of connections it can take.

Can anyone help?

----------

## adaptr

There is, actually - you just don't see it.

Run

```
testparm -sv
```

to list all configuration options.

The global option max connections sets the maximum per client; there is no explicit total maximum.

----------

## humbletech99

It's definitely not in the smb.conf so the default max connections=0 according to the documentation.

I ran the testparm and grepped the word max with the following results:

        max log size = 50

        max protocol = NT1

        max mux = 50

        max xmit = 16644

        max ttl = 259200

        max wins ttl = 518400

        max smbd processes = 0

        max disk size = 0

        max open files = 10000

        max connections = 0

        max print jobs = 1000

So theroretically I can't see why this would happen. Maybe the max open files, but I can' imagine, even with the backups running, that the machine could open 10,000 files!

----------

## adaptr

You can check that, as well:

```
lsof | grep  mbd | wc -l
```

should tell you how many handles Samba has open.

It won't be anywhere near samba's limit, normally.

Certainly not with only a handful of users.

Have you checked out bugzilla for your exact version ?

Is it running with CIFS or SMBFS ?

----------

## humbletech99

thanks for the feedback, I found the problem. The root filesystem had filled up and this was causing things to fall over. Cleared some space and now all is well again.

----------

